# Maverick HPX-T for South Texas fishing



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

What is he asking for it? They wildly range in price, so there is really no baseline. Most will start around 14K for all but the most beat up POS though.


----------



## Paul Besse (Feb 3, 2020)

RJTaylor said:


> What is he asking for it? They wildly range in price, so there is really no baseline. Most will start around 14K for all but the most beat up POS though.


Seller is asking 19500 obo. I work at a credit union so I pulled the NADA value on the boat, motor and trailer and came up with a rough estimate value of about 15k.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Folks in San Antonio think they live in South Texas and I drive 2 hours due north to get there! My question is which motor is it? Oh and was the wiring done professionally? I’ve seen complete rewire jobs in the past that were damn rough.


----------



## Paul Besse (Feb 3, 2020)

Surffshr said:


> Folks in San Antonio think they live in South Texas and I drive 2 hours due north to get there! My question is which motor is it? Oh and was the wiring done professionally? I’ve seen complete rewire jobs in the past that were damn rough.


Seller did the re-wiring. Going to see if I can get some pictures of it. Oh and it's an 03 Yamaha 70hp


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I have the same boat $15-20k depending on condition.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Surffshr said:


> Folks in San Antonio think they live in South Texas and I drive 2 hours due north to get there! My question is which motor is it? Oh and was the wiring done professionally? I’ve seen complete rewire jobs in the past that were damn rough.


yea, you should go look at it in person before you get too serious about negotiating.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

An 03 Yamaha owned by a guide with only 430 hours? Is it rebuilt? The hull is great for fishing the Laguna Madre or areas in and around Rockport and POC where you can avoid crossing big water. Skinny running, great hole shot and good draft. However, it better be pristine for 19.5.


----------



## BVBFly (Jan 23, 2012)

I have an 03 hpx-t with 03 Yamaha 70hp and aluminum trailer. Fair price range I'd say is $14-18k depending on it's condition.


----------



## Paul Besse (Feb 3, 2020)

AggieFlyGuy said:


> An 03 Yamaha owned by a guide with only 430 hours? Is it rebuilt? The hull is great for fishing the Laguna Madre or areas in and around Rockport and POC where you can avoid crossing big water. Skinny running, great hole shot and good draft. However, it better be pristine for 19.5.


Still looking around but I'll have to go check it out before negotiating that price down. It looks to be in good condition but I'm not sure about 19500 either. Anybody have thoughts on how a Mitzi skiff 15 would do compared to a bigger boat like the maverick? There's a good looking mitzi here in Corpus that I have my eye on as well.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

15' is not a lot of boat if you've got to cross the typical Texas bay chop. My Whipray 16' is actually 15'10", and it's a beating if the wind comes up and I'm on the back side of the islands and have to cross the bay. I'd try to get the HPX down to 14-15K and plan to put a little money in it to get it how you want it. 
If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's got a 70TLR 2 Stroke on it, which is maybe the best skiff motor ever made, if it's in good shape. I know there's been a lot of "shade tree" work done on that skiff, so I'd go look it over real good...if you don't know a lot about skiffs try to take someone with you that does.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

What Whipray said.

I ran a Mitzi for a short while and I have fished out of various HPX configurations for years. A Mitzi is what it is, and that is an entry level, affordable poling boat. It certainly gets the job done. Maverick is just another level in terms of fit and finish and overall performance. Neither skiff will handle chop exceptionally well because neither skiff features a "sharp" bow entry like, well, a Whipray.


----------



## Paul Besse (Feb 3, 2020)

Tx_Whipray said:


> 15' is not a lot of boat if you've got to cross the typical Texas bay chop. My Whipray 16' is actually 15'10", and it's a beating if the wind comes up and I'm on the back side of the islands and have to cross the bay. I'd try to get the HPX down to 14-15K and plan to put a little money in it to get it how you want it.
> If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's got a 70TLR 2 Stroke on it, which is maybe the best skiff motor ever made, if it's in good shape. I know there's been a lot of "shade tree" work done on that skiff, so I'd go look it over real good...if you don't know a lot about skiffs try to take someone with you that does.


I'm sure we are talking about the same boat.. This community isn't that big lol. Yea that definitely had me a little concerned. I just saw an Ankona Native 17 pop up for sale that looks like a really good deal and is a much newer boat.


----------

